# Copper Eagle



## tazmainiendigger (Feb 11, 2005)

Here is a odd artifact I dug from a local farm dump last summer. This  2" X 3" copper eagle has Mark 2 below it in roman numerals.... Anyone have a clue what it might have to do with??  Taz


----------



## Maine Digger (Feb 11, 2005)

I'm thinking it's the trademark for a piece of equipment, mower etc. It is a very interesting design, almost Aztec...


----------



## Danoh (Feb 11, 2005)

It could have something to do with a car. There is a car named the Lincoln Mark II and the thing you have there could be the emblem which was attached with screws and/or rivets to the car hood?

 Research that area and you can at least rule out that. The only other thing you can check is Germany. 

 -Dan


----------



## drjhostetters (Feb 12, 2005)

Hey Taz...

 What are the dimensions? Could you post another pic with something common for size comparison?   




 Whatever it is..it's interesting..maybe a door knocker plate for Somebody named Mark the II? [&:]

 Keep on knockin'...

 The Doc...[X(]


----------



## tazmainiendigger (Feb 12, 2005)

2" X 3" X 2mm (dime like) If this thing had a swastika with it it would have a eerie resemblance to a war item.... The dump age is approx 1930 and back, I say this because of the 1929 pony cap pistol I found there. Thanks for the clues so far! tAZ


----------



## Ye Olde Prospector (Feb 12, 2005)

Hi Taz,
     Very interesting item. Back in the roaring twenties tap dancing was a popular pastime. I believe each shoe had two taps,one on toe and heal. Could this have been a shoe tap. I know they were fastened to shoe soles with screws. Just a thought. Interesting find in any case. 
 Cliff


----------



## grdigger35 (Feb 12, 2005)

Austin Healy made a MKII car.


----------



## diginit (Feb 15, 2005)

I wonder what happened to the tractor it came off of. Looks a like the nose emblem from
 an old tractor. The kind with the 5' wheels in the rear and the tiny ones in front. It was placed above the front grill.
 I like the mercury dime myself.


----------

